# Are any campsites open in January?



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have just received my first ASCI book and looking for camp-sites en-route to Spain avoiding auto routes, they seem mostly to be closed in January. Am I going to find problems for stop-overs?
Rouen... Tours... Bordeaux etc was the route I was thinking of and being winter-time, I had intended using hook-ups for warmth.

Alan


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Cant help with campsites but we often use that route once or twice a year. All being well we should be going that way down to Benidorm first week of January.
There are several stopover places already in the campsite database. So maybe check them out.. Most are aires, some with electric or pretty safe overnight parking spots.

If you need more info. PM me and i'll point out the one's that we use.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If you're going via Tours, I'd make a slight detour along the Loire and stay a night at the Amboise aire which has a full complement of hook-ups:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11217


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Camping*

Hi

Try www.campingo.com and search for all year round sites.

Also, www.campingqualite.com for some French suggestions and finally www.camping-municipal.org

We sttruggled in Switzerland so used a hotel carpark!

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Not ACSI but a very good open-all-year campsite in Bordeaux and convenient for visiting the city:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1944

G

(Super-heated shower blocks in winter!)


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

There's an ACSI site at Pons, it's number 1240 in the new book, it's near the A10. We are going that way ourselves in January.

Christine


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Lots of advice above for France. You don't mention ACSI all year sites for transiting Spain but if you might consider:-

If the route you're taking through Spain is dues south via Madrid, there's ACSI campsites open all year at Bourgos (1929 in the 2012 ACSI book), Riaza (2031), Aranjuez (1912), Granada/Beas 1918).

If you're routing east via Zaragoza, there's an ACSI all year site at Pamplona (1960), but after that no ACSIs until the east coast (except for Villagordo de Cabriel (2055) which is a bit out of the way. But you could stay at the Zaragoza Municipal site, ok but unfortunately over e20, and then maybe at the (free) Dinopolis car park near Turuel.

If heading for the west coast, there are the all year ACSI sites at Burgos (1930), Salamanca (2038) and Caceres (1931).


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Probably not much help but right at at the back of each book is a list of winter sports sites open all year, I didn't check if any Pyrenean sites were listed.

Other than that it's a bit of a tedious page by page search.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Four sites we use that will be open are;

Camping 'Le Futuriste' Jauney Clan (near Futurescope, Poitiers,France).
Camping 'Larrouleta' Urrugne, St-Jean-De-Luz, France (ACIS).
Camping 'Ciudad de Zaragoza' Zaragoza (for Eastern Spain).
Camping 'Despenaperros' Santa Elena, La Carolina (for Southern Spain).

Ron


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.campingo.com/winter-camping-france.htm


----------

